# Help with an honours thesis in psychology



## Sertus (11 Apr 2015)

Hey guys, long time reader, first time poster.

I am a serving forces member (19 years) and am currently attending Saint Mary's university in Halifax, NS. As part of my degree in psychology, I am completing an honours thesis investigating university students sense of community, academic motivation, as well as academic success. 

The purpose of this post is to recruit additional participants for my study. I am hoping for military members, but I am definitely accepting civilian university students as well. The study itself takes approximately 8-10 minutes (avg from previous respondents) and is completely anonymous. 

I am hoping that a few of you will participate, and/or send the link to others who may participate. Below is the script and a link for the study itself. Sorry about the formality of the script, but it needs to be included as part of SMU's research ethics guidelines.

Thank you for your time, and thank you for helping a member in need. If anyone has questions about me or the survey, please don't hesitate to post here or PM me.

CHIMO

Recruitment Script

Sense of Community and Academic Motivation
SMU REB #15-215

My name is Hugh Pineault, and I am a student at Saint Mary's University. As part of my honours thesis in psychology I am conducting research on student motivation under the supervision of Dr. Kenneth Hill. You are invited to take part in our research by completing an online questionnaire. The study will involve a single session only, and should take no more than 15 minutes to complete.

The purpose of this study is to investigate the relationship (if any) between a student’s sense of community in university and their level of academic motivation, and how these two factors may contribute to academic success. Participation is open to all university students.

Link to survey:

https://smuniversity.qualtrics.com/SE/?SID=SV_ezZRf6SKhIn1XCd


----------

